# suggest WiFi Router for HATHWAY Broadband.



## Alive_Hunter (Aug 26, 2012)

suggest WiFi Router for HATHWAY Broadband.
Lowest cost. 

Need to create a WiFi Home network to access internet connection on my Desktop (via wired connection), my Tab and my Smart phone.

Rgards,
AH


----------



## Desmond (Aug 26, 2012)

I have Hathway too and I use the TP-Link TL-WR740N router. I bought it for around 1200 bucks. Been using it for almost 1 year. Does a good job and no complaints so far.

TP-LINK Wireless N 150 Mbps Router TL-WR740N WiFi | eBay


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Aug 26, 2012)

how about the router with USB poort ..??? can i connect my HDD/pen drive to this USB port and share on WiFi???


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Aug 27, 2012)

ordered TP-LINK Wireless N 150 Mbps Router TL-WR740N WiFi @ Flipkart @ Rs1030


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Aug 28, 2012)

received the router from Flipkart in 1.5 Days.. gr8 services


----------



## Desmond (Aug 28, 2012)

Alive_Hunter said:


> how about the router with USB poort ..??? can i connect my HDD/pen drive to this USB port and share on WiFi???



Nope, the USB port is to share net via your 3G modem/data card.


----------

